# TTG Smooth Gallery



## theturninggate (May 31, 2008)

*TTG Smooth Gallery* is an HTML-based template for Adobe Lightroom that employs Jon Schemoul's SmoothGallery in lieu of the standard thumbnail grid. Based upon the MooTools Javascript framework, SmoothGallery offers a Flash-like experience without the Flash.

TTG Smooth Gallery is now at version 1.1. I never properly announced the 1.' release, and then took a week away from code-work of any kind. 







Download template.

 View sample gallery.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (May 31, 2008)

Matthew, another nice gallery solution.


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 6, 2008)

TTG Smooth Gallery 1.11 is released. This is a bug fix correcting errors to do with link colors in the gallery header.


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 1, 2008)

TTG Smooth Gallery 1.11a is now available. The gallery now comes in two versions, the standard version you've already seen and a new "Basic" version that does not create additional HTML pages for each image. In the Basic version, embedded URLs can be specified via the Image Settings pane and can go to any destination.


----------



## jimburgess (Jul 8, 2008)

Testing TTG Smooth Gallery 1.11, standard version...

View a larger image by clicking on "Open image", then return to the normal image view. It always returns to the first image in the gallery, not the one that was used to open the large version, or the large one that is currently being viewed. This can be a big annoyance when there are many images in the gallery. This template could be very effective for quickly browsing through the images using the main display, open a large image to check for details, then return to browsing through the gallery using the smaller images. But this can't be done since leaving a large image always returns to the first image in the gallery. Hope this makes sense.

Is this the intended behavior of the gallery, or maybe a bug? If intended, can it be modified so that it returns to the smaller version of the large image that is being viewed?


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm aware of the issue. SmoothGallery allows for linking back to specific images in the gallery, but I haven't figured out yet how to get that done using a template. Something for the to-do list, if it's possible.


----------



## theymademedoit (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, 
  I have just started to explore Lightroom's web capabilities and I am really liking the look of this.
  Having done no web based design, I know very little about the jargon that goes with it.
  I managed to set up a small gallery sample and an idea of how it would look………..
http://www.alanwattphotography.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/
  As you can see I want to keep things clean and basic.
  The reason I am posting is that I have no idea how to create the Home, Portfolio, About and Contact pages.
  I would like the home page to be one of my chosen pics, a banner saying ‘Alan Watt Photography’ and then have 3 workable links (about, portfolio and contact), however I have no idea how to go about this.
  Can anyone help?
  Regards, 
  Alan


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 6, 2008)

TTG LR Pages + TTG XML Auto Index + Any gallery of your choosing

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## levinemax (May 12, 2009)

thanx for the app...

 how can i add  different gallery to the gallery index ?
 i want to put all my smooth gallery sets in this gallery index...

thanx again


----------



## theturninggate (May 16, 2009)

You'll need to export separate galleries, then copy and paste code from the separate galleries into one, making batch changes as necessary. I produced a video some time ago going through this process with MonoSlideshow. There are difference, but the general idea is the same. You can see that video here.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Atomsk (May 21, 2009)

theturninggate said:


> You'll need to export separate galleries, then copy and paste code from the separate galleries into one, making batch changes as necessary. I produced a video some time ago going through this process with MonoSlideshow. There are difference, but the general idea is the same. You can see that video here.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


Can you elaborate on this? I've watched the video, but it's little help as Smooth Gallery just seems to put in all gallery data into the index.html and the autoindex.xml is completely ignored. Alternative values I enter there for a thumbnail for example, have no effect.

Of course I can create multiple galleries and than put the code for the different galleries into one single index.html, but I've got 54' images to display and no browser can cope with that many images being loaded at once.

It would be helpful if you had an example smooth gallery with two working gallery sets (not using index.html).


----------



## theturninggate (May 23, 2009)

In my opinion, although Smooth Gallery supports an album index, it is not ideal for that purpose for the reason you bring up. It's too many images in one page. The single index.html method is the only way I am aware of to do it.

With something like MonoSlideshow, the idea works better simply because the Flash gallery calls the images only as needed.


----------

